# USB-Anschlüsse?

## Yonathan

Hallo.

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie ich Zugriff auf meine USB-Anschlüsse bekomme... Ich habe 4 davon an meinem Motherboard, es ist ein Abit NF-7, und ich habe auch die USB-Treiber: ehci_hcd und uhci_hcd geladen, aber ich bekomme keinen zugriff drauf.

ziel ist es, das meine tastatur und maus, die über usb laufen sollen, angeschlossen und funktionieren sollen.... bislang geht es nur über die ps2 anschlüsse  :Sad: 

wer kann mir da weiterhelfen und was kann ich tun, damit ich meine schöne neue tastatur und maus nutzen kann?? *verzweifelt guck*

lg. yona

----------

## golloza

auch mal ohci_hcd probiert?

was sagt emerge -n usbutils && lsusb?

----------

## Yonathan

weiß net, wie man den ohci einbindet.

bei emerge usw kommt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-2.05b# emerge -n usbutils && lsusb
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> >>> Recording sys-apps/usbutils in "world" favorites file...
> ...

 

----------

## schotter

wennst 'n nicht fest in den kernel mit eingebaut hast, sondern als modul, dann mit modprobe

am besten aber gleich in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.? eintragen

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe ja schon 

modprobe uhci_hcd eingegeben, aber da passiert nix.. es heißt dann immer:

module not found  :Sad: 

----------

## XMath

Hi,

dann wirst du es wohl im Kernel mit einkompilieren müssen.

Wie?

Schau dir in der Gentoo-Doku die Anleitung zum Erstellen eines eigenen Kernels an.

----------

## Yonathan

ok... ich werde mal schauen.... muss sich ja machen lassen..

wenn am anfang gezeigt wird, was alles geladen wird, dann sind dort die usbhubs zu sehen und auch der usb-contoler, der geladen wird... warum das nun nicht klappt, weiß ich auch nicht  :Sad: 

die beiden uhci und ehci werden ja auch geladen... und auch erfolgreich, sonst würde ja am anfang kein ok beim staten neben dein einträgen stehen O_o

----------

## XMath

Hi,

ahsooo.

Also wenn du lsmod eingibst.

Erscheinen dort die Module uhci und ehci?

Ja?

Dann tipp mal dmesg ein, und schau nach ob in der Ausgabe Informationen über die USB-Anschlüsse erscheinen.

Wenn ja:

Steck mal die Maus/Tastatur in einen USB Anschluss.

Was steht nun in dmesg?

Ich habe bei mir nur die Module hid mousedev uhci und input geladen, und meine USB Maus funktioniert.

MfG

PS: Das Modul ohci_hcd habe ich bei mir allerdings auch nicht, sondern nur ein usb_ohci.

----------

## TheX

wenn du dir noch keinen Kernel selber gebastelt hast, haste dann genkernel benutzt ???

genkernel bindet in der regel alles in den Kernel ein, was du so in den Rechner steckst.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Anstatt zu mutmaßen, könnte er ja vieleicht mal zunächst die Ausgabe von:

dmesg|grep USB hier reinpasten, da sehen wir

a) Ob Controller und die Roots tun

b) Ob devices gefunden werden

Dann wäre es vielleicht klug zu sagen, welchen kernel:

Sprich Welche Version des kernels, selbst gebaut, genkernel etc.

Und wenn die wesentlichen Infos da sind, dann kann man sich ja überlegen woran es so hängen könnte ....

grep USB .config|grep -v "#" im kernel source tree wäre auch nicht so ganz schlecht ...

Oder sofern im kernel eingebaut:  gunzip -c /proc/config.gz|grep USB|grep -v "#"

----------

## TheX

GO, DarKRaveR, GO !!

Nimm die Sache in die Hand!!

Selten Jemand gesehn der so bestimmt Infos fordert !!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

weiter so !!

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *TheX wrote:*   

> GO, DarKRaveR, GO !!
> 
> Nimm die Sache in die Hand!!
> 
> Selten Jemand gesehn der so bestimmt Infos fordert !!!!  
> ...

 

Naja, du mußt zugeben, 2.4er und 2.6er Generation der kernels devfs vs. udev, hot+coldplug - Da wäre es schon gut, wenn man erstmal ungefährt weiß, womit man es zu tun hat - Dann weiß man vielleicht auch was da alles schiefläuft   :Wink:  .

Und er muß das ge-grep-te ja nicht komplett schicken, wenn er 500 000 USB Devices hat und er angst hat jemand lacht ihn aus, weil da steht er hat ne microsoft mouse, ja mein gott, soll ers halt verändern, es geht doch nur darum überhaupt erstmal zu sehen - Was an USB ist da, was wird beim normalen hochfahren erledigt, was nicht ... 

Achja, an den Eröffner: Wenn Du das mit maus + tastatur versucht hast, hast Du es hotplugging technisch versucht ? Oder beides schon beim booten am USB gehabt ?

EDIT:

Was mir zum Beispiel schon auffällt: Er sagt er hat 4 USB Ports (offenbar USB 2.0), egal wie, der output von lsusb liefert nur ein roothub, hat er usb 2, hat er mindestens 2 busse, einmal das ehci interface, einmal das uhci ...  beide bekommen getrennte Bus IDs, davon ab, normalerweise sind 2 ports an einem root hub (einem bus) insofern scheint da schonmal irgendwas nicht ganz grün zu sein .....

----------

## TheX

Hast recht DarKRaveR !

In nem anderen Thread würd ich mit der Frage konfrontiert:

Mein Rechner macht komische Geräusche, und wenn ich ihm einen "Tritt" verpasse hört er auf damit. wodran liegt das ?? 

 :Laughing: 

Is schon klasse was man ohne infos alles wissen soll !!  :Laughing: 

----------

## Yonathan

danke für die viele hilfe, aber könnt ihr mir bitte jetzt genau sagen, was ich hier reinpasten soll???

mit den befehln, pls. habe doch keine ahnung....  :Sad: 

ein freund hat das alles gemacht und der ist nicht zu erreichen  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

lg. yona

[edit]

bash-2.05b$ dmesg|grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

bash-2.05b# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

cold- und hot-plug ist installiert. ist alles selbstgebaut. von sage 1 an... 

ich habe die beiden erst später angebaut, beim booten kann ich dir nicht dranhängen, weil dann die tastatur nicht funzt und der bootloader xp startet.

bash-2.05b$ cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6))

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ehm, also da stand bewußt dmesg|grep USB nicht grep usb (Das matching ist casesenitiv.

Also nochmal:

```
dmesg|grep USB
```

Dann bitte:

```
grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -v "#"
```

Zu sehen ist aber definitiv schonmal, daß der usb core und das modul für HIDs (Maus, Tastatur) da ist und für nen Drucker ....

Was mich wundert, ich sehe nichts von irgendeinem angeschlossenen Gerät. 

Was meinst Du mit: Der Bootlaoder lädt XP, wenn die Tastatur angeschlossen ist ? Warum sollte er das tun ? Das verstehe ich nicht ... Dein BIOS hat mich Sicherheit eine Legacy Emulation, das heißt USB Mouse und Tastatur werden als PS/2 Maus und Tatstatur (vereinfacht gesprochen) zur Verfügung gestellt.

----------

## Yonathan

der bootloader läd automatisch xp, wenn keine weitere eingabe kommt und gentoo ausgewählt wird. wenn ich maus und tastatur, was über einen usb-anschluss läuft, weil funk, anschließe, dann kann ich nichts auswählen, darum wird automatisch xp gestartet. so war das gemeint. 

hier die gewünschten infos:

bash-2.05b# dmesg|grep USB

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1

bash-2.05b# grep USB /usr/src/linux/.config|grep -v "#"

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

----------

## nexus780

Für das Boot-Prob: Such im BIOS nach "Legacy USB Keyboard Support" oder sowas (keywords: Legacy und USB) und aktivieres, das sollte zumindest dieses Prob lösen  :Smile: 

----------

## DarKRaveR

Okay, wie es ausschaut ist die kernel config okay, und die nötigen USB Teile (HID) sind da.

Nur, was ich grade rauslese: DU hast eine Mouse+KEyboard Funkkombi - Ich habe irgendwie das dumme gefühl, daß die Funkbasis sich nicht korrekt als 2 HID Geräte (was Standardkonform wäre) meledet, sondern es irgendein HErstellergefrickel ist.

Ei doch mal so gut und schreib mal auf, welche Tastatur und welche Maus, welcher HErsteller, ich fürchte nicht der USB Anschluß ist das PRoblem, sondern eher die Treiber, weil die USB Geräte etwas 'verspult' sind ....

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe mal ein wenig im bios gesucht und dort was mit usw verändert, so das der usb-control nicht mehr beim os sondern über das bios läuft und nun kann ich auch meine maus und tastatur benutzen. problem ist nur noch, das das mausrad nicht funztn... sonst geht alles.

----------

## Yonathan

mitlerweile geht garnichts mehr. weder tastatur noch maus  :Sad: 

*heul* warum??? was habe ich falsch gemacht???

----------

## loemmel

hast du die bios-einstellungen wieder verändert? oder sind es immernoch dieselben wie zum zeitpunkt, als die maus und tastatur funktioniert haben? das mit dem mausrad wäre ein absolut kleines problem.

verwendest du xorg-x11 oder xfree86 ? einfach in der entsprechenden config beim Section "InputDevice"

```
  Option    "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"

  Option    "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

  Option    "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
```

eintragen. damit sollte das mausrad funktionieren.

----------

## Yonathan

habe jetzt wieder die alten einstellungen im bios, habe allerdings maus und tastatur wieder an den ps-steckern.... und benutze nicht die funkmaus, die zur tastatur gehört, sondern eine andere.

ich habe xfree86

/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/config/xfree86.cf <-- ist das diese config-datei, wo ich das mit dem mausrad eintragen muss???

----------

## nexus780

Dann versuchs mal mit den alten BIOS-Einstellungen, Versuch isses wert.. ansonsten, hast du auch Support fuer Nicht-USB Maus/Tastaturim Kernel?

Wg Mausrad: kA, hab ich noch nich gemacht *g*

----------

